# Green Lip Mussel Extract



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Is that what it's called? Does anyone have any experience? 

I've heard from a few people that it has given far better results than glucosomine and chondroxin - what are your experiences? I'd like to suggest it to a client who has a 2yr old Lab with double hip dysplacia and athritis in the elbow but I'm aware that it's quite pricey, so I'd like to learn more first. 

Thanks


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

No personal experience, but one of our people uses it for their dogs hips, along with good diet, weekly hydrotherapy and a bio-flow collar, I remember the dog at 12 months could hardly walk, she is now 8 and you wouldn't know there was anything wrong with her hips.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I couldn't recommened it higher....its a brilliant product! and in my opinion should be used with younger dogs suffering with hip dysplasia whilst they can still cope, obviously alone it is less effective, maybe to use in conjunction with hydrotherapy? I have never had to use it with any pets but if the situation arose were i would need to i wouldnt think twice.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

We are going to try it just as soon as the vet says yes he is in the process of trying to sort out current probs at the mo & dosent want to add anything else into the equation. 

Lots of people reccommend it though, the glucosomine and chondroxin has made a big difference to Banjo he also has a bioflow collar & has hydrophysio once a week but its starting to look like that is what is causing his current problem he has hd in one hip but has wrecked his other hip & back compensating for his bad hip 

Our neighbour has a 3yr old lab who has a degenerative arthritus & the bioflow collar has been great for him


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I've had Cromwell on it since just before Xmas and I'm very happy. I mean for a 16 year old dog who is riddled with arthritis I certainly don't expect much to help but it certainly did make some improvement in his movement.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone. 

One last question... anyone know of a good value supplier?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Dodson and Horrel


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

get them direct from NZ as this is where they are farmed

Green Lipped Mussel : : Health Products : Shop New Zealand

300 caps, 20 odd pounds delivered in 2 weeks


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Green Lipped Mussel for Inflammation relief | Arthritis - Healthy Direct

I get mine from this place. They are human grade and I just open the capsules and sprinkle on his food. My boss got some for her Newfi and she eats them from her hands because they are very fishy smelling!! I give my small/medium mutt 3 tablets a day but he has very bad arthritis so I guess just try the dose and see what suits.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

They should say the strength of the glm on the bottle. Depending on the strength you adjust as to what suits, the ones in the link I listed range form 300mg to 2500mg of pure glm nothing added. The 2500mg ones are terrific, one a day popped in with their food and you dont have to worry about them.
I used to take it out of the capsule too - theres no need if you swirl the kibble over it - its eaten as usual


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

james1 said:


> They should say the strength of the glm on the bottle. Depending on the strength you adjust as to what suits, the ones in the link I listed range form 300mg to 2500mg of pure glm nothing added. The 2500mg ones are terrific, one a day popped in with their food and you dont have to worry about them.
> I used to take it out of the capsule too - theres no need if you swirl the kibble over it - its eaten as usual


Interesting thanks I was worried about over dosing him but I suspect the one's I get are much lower dose than the one's you list so I will double check the amounts and might up his dose abit. Thanks James


----------



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry to jump this thread but would be very interested in this too for my mum's lab. Can they have their normal medication also?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Chesben said:


> Sorry to jump this thread but would be very interested in this too for my mum's lab. Can they have their normal medication also?


I would double check with your vet but my old boy is on steriods for a blood disorder which is why I cannot give him conventional pain relief for the arthritis and my vet said GLM, Glucosmine and MSM, Rhus Tox are absolutely fine to give with the steriods.


----------



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

JSR said:


> I would double check with your vet but my old boy is on steriods for a blood disorder which is why I cannot give him conventional pain relief for the arthritis and my vet said GLM, Glucosmine and MSM, Rhus Tox are absolutely fine to give with the steriods.


Thanks JSR, will get my mum to check with the vet as she is on a few medications - The dog that is!


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

JSR said:


> I would double check with your vet but my old boy is on steriods for a blood disorder which is why I cannot give him conventional pain relief for the arthritis and my vet said GLM, Glucosmine and MSM, Rhus Tox are absolutely fine to give with the steriods.


How is the Rhus Tox going?
Sorry to jump this thread OP 

Been also thinking to add GLM to Ray's repertoire of supplements  at last check up vet told me I was wasting my money and the synoquin was fine and plenty, I also give him synflex, and he is on cartrophen once month, not sure whether I should add the green lip mussel. It is all glucosamine/condrotin after all and I was under the understanding whatever is not used is expelled. Any thoughts?

once again, Sorry to jump this thread OP


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

My older dog was on Rimidyl for a good few months, to say its supposed to give pain relief we didnt see any change in his condition. We stopped giving it after a chat with the vet and his condition neither worsened or improved. He showed no signs that it was benefiting him in the least.

I looked around as id heard reports about glm and have to say the reports are correct. GLM is used in pedigree joincare sticks, dont know if you use these, so arent that "out there" really.

A 1500mg dose a day will be a good starter, youll see the benefits re walking within a week more than likely. Its entirely natural and unless your dog is allergic to shellfish is worth buying. 

The UK bought ones arent as good as the NZ ones simply becasue for the most part there is added ingredients in there (the link JSR posted has rice starch in them, most have glucosomine etc which means its diluted). They are freeze dried within hours of harvest so all nutrients are kept, they are also a natural marine product of NZ not a cultivated product as some can be over here.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

dodigna said:


> How is the Rhus Tox going?
> Sorry to jump this thread OP
> 
> Been also thinking to add GLM to Ray's repertoire of supplements  at last check up vet told me I was wasting my money and the synoquin was fine and plenty, I also give him synflex, and he is on cartrophen once month, not sure whether I should add the green lip mussel. It is all glucosamine/condrotin after all and I was under the understanding whatever is not used is expelled. Any thoughts?
> ...


I don't know it's so hard to tell cos his whole back is ridgid with the arthritis. It's mainly in his pelvis according to the vet so he's back end is raised up now and he's loosing definition on his front legs and chest. He's still coming for walks, getting up the stairs is okay but down is careful and I have to stand with him. He cannot get on the bed but is still okay with the sofa. I've bought 2 raised beds so he uses them to step up from to the bed..cos he's got to sleep at his mummy's feet!!

Honestly I'm not sure anything is working really or if he's just so stubburn and determined that he doesn't let the pain show. I wish I could just ask him to tell me.

Sorry got all wafflie and sorry for myself then!

Answer is..don't know but I hope so!!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Try a greater potency JSR, the ones in the link you gave are only 300mg which isnt that much really, My spaniel has full mobility just a limp if hes pushed too hard. I got the 2500mg ones to start off with but ive just got a repeat order of 1500mg (the others were sold out) The NZ ones are well worth it as far as a pure product, id buy these over any UK ones


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

james1 said:


> Try a greater potency JSR, the ones in the link you gave are only 300mg which isnt that much really, My spaniel has full mobility just a limp if hes pushed too hard. I got the 2500mg ones to start off with but ive just got a repeat order of 1500mg (the others were sold out) The NZ ones are well worth it as far as a pure product, id buy these over any UK ones


Brill I'm due to order new one's next week so I'll get some higher doses. Thanks so much.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, a lot of info to take in on this thread now - I so wish I knew about this years ago before it was too late with my old boy. Thanks for the tips James, you sound like a dyed-in-the-wool fan and with good reason if those results are anything to go by. 


Thanks again all

ps. dodigna, stop apologising and dive in!!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

professional independent study review here,
"The studies were conducted at the Department of Applied Biology and Chemical Technology at the HKPU under the direction of Dr Samuel Lo."

see link:

Study hints at green-lipped musselâ€™s â€˜originalâ€™ omega-3 action

and just spotted this - customer reviews at the bottom

http://www.naturalnews.com/green_lipped_mussels.asp

Ive never bought from here but any orders I make in the future will probably be with them - they seem to have a good take on things
http://nzpurehealth.com/royal-jelly-1000mg-soft-caps-p-45.html?osCsid=eat29ll0aka4be3esv36g80os3


----------

